# Oh god, I forgot water conditioner. Help!!!



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

So I just did a 100% water change in my female, Daisy's, tank. About an hour after I had put her back in, I noticed she was laying on the bottom, breathing heavily, with her fins clamped (very un-Daisy like behavior). All of a sudden it dawned on me, I had forgotten conditioner. Crap. I added stresscoat to her water right away, and turned off the light over her tank. Do you think she'll be ok, I'm very worried :-(


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If you're really worried, then qt her for ease in her getting to the surface. And for that water just get new water and add conditioner.

Otherwise it's up to her to pull through. Sounds like you're doing everything right though.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Unless your source water is really horrible with high levels of unwanted chemicals, being in it for an hour should not be causing an abrupt change in behavior. 

I would qt her as Pataflafla suggested and redo the water change in the tank and you may just want to double check on the parameters of your source water just to be sure. 

Hope she gets well soon.

Cheers!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Thank you guys, she's fine this morning, thank god!!!! It was longer than an hour that she was in there, but I was so tired last night I couldn't hardly calculate the time x( I doubled up on the stresscoat in the water and that seemed to help alot. We have extremely hard water around here, this happened once several years ago and the fish had the same reaction. I always put in a little extra conditioner even, just to make them comfortable. I use the kitchen tap water to fill their tanks every time. Our tap tastes terrible, it even leaves my mouth feeling sort of dry after I drink it.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

When I was gone on vacation, I had a 30g tank, half of it with my angelfish and the other half divided 3 more times to house my 3 bettas as well. In the side with my angelfish, I had 3 corycats. A week into my out-of-state vacation, my mom gets a hold of me and says he has a fish emergency. I asked her what happened, she said she did a water change and thought she was forgetting something, then asked me if she needed to add water conditioner to the water. I said yes, always, and she said that she did the water change 20 minutes ago and forgot to add it, and my cories were acting weird. She dosed up the tank with Amquel and Novaqua, and waited. All 3 of my cories died, but my bettas and angelfish are fine.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

my goodness o.o I think I got by, by being lucky. I had forgotten tap water conditioner for my first betta a couple times (Mister), but he was completely fine -.- Not sure how, but I felt bad and I added tap water conditioner right away.

I'm glad your betta is okay!!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I forgot water conditioner once on a 50% change in my 10g, when I put my betta back in I noticed immediatly he was breathing heavy. I'm so glad your girl is okay!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Thanks so much for your well wishes guys!!! Today, she's acting like nothing happened haha =) I was so worried last night when she was just laying there on her side. Daisy never sits still, ever. I've never even seen her sleep!!! So, I definitely knew something was wrong!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to annoy Sarah just to make sure she ISN'T dead x.x silly thing isn't able to stay upright (body rot = spine problem)... So I never know 'til I "knock on her doo"r :lol:


----------

